# Your choice of sheetrock?



## GCTex (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi guys.

We're in the process of reviewing each and every single piece of material that we use to build our homes. Like you, quality, customer satisfaction and zero call backs are the goal.

Every time we get prices back from our suppliers, they are pushing lightweight sheetrock. Obviously all things being equal, we all prefer material that is lighter, but not at the expense of quality. I haven't had any issues so far with the lightweight we've used but I think the experiences of the masses like you can find here, trumps the small sample size of our personal experience. *In other words, much of the negative feedback on lightweight rock has me concerned*.

I love the advancement of building materials however I'm not a guinea pig used for testing. I want what has been proven to work and I'll leave it to others to be the pioneers. I want a clean, flat wall with no pops.

What is your preferred brand of sheetrock that is a proven winner? I understand that everyone can have differing opinions and that's fine. I've found that with discussions of materials, there are usually a few that rise to the top overall and they will provide the quality most are looking for.

Thanks for your take.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Quite honestly it seems to be a regional thing. Different factories make it a bit different than the next even if it is the same brand. If you want relatively consistent quality then fork over the extra dollars to use all 5/8.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

GCTex said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> We're in the process of reviewing each and every single piece of material that we use to build our homes. Like you, quality, customer satisfaction and zero call backs are the goal.
> 
> ...


Call a plasterer !!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Quite honestly it seems to be a regional thing. Different factories make it a bit different than the next even if it is the same brand. If you want relatively consistent quality then fork over the extra dollars to use all 5/8.


That ain't solving chit!


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

In my area there are 2 mfg's of board that are available. Certainteed and GP. Certainteed is by far better board. Easier to hang and finish. It used to have issues with beading butts, and it happens now and then, but not like it used to. Bevels aren't cavernous so I don't use much mud. I can travel about 40 feet between fills running the 10" box. Angles finish with one coat consistently.

GP board here is GARBAGE. I hate it in every aspect of finishing. First coat on butts often delaminates the paper edge of the joint so it humps out, forcing a 3 coat finish. The factory cuts are often out of square. Sheets are "wavy". Bevels are deep and undefined. I don't get more than 25 feet between fills on the box. Angles don't flush square and flat with one coat. Board is brittle, damages easily. Some areas have blisters not from loading damage. I'm told that board leaves the factory green with no time to cure. Screws pop a lot. Whatever the case, I don't have much pride finishing with GP brand board.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

There's no regular 1/2" in my area that I'm aware of. I thought everything is now, so called, "lightweight". To the best of my knowledge most all available rock is no what it used to be. 

I heard in the rumor mill lightweight is on the way out. Too many problems.
We'll see.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> There's no regular 1/2" in my area that I'm aware of. I thought everything is now, so called, "lightweight". To the best of my knowledge most all available rock is no what it used to be.
> 
> I heard in the rumor mill lightweight is on the way out. Too many problems.
> We'll see.


Hope your right


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> That ain't solving chit!


Around here the 5/8 is much better than the 1/2 lightweight. Although we can get regular weight rock whenever we want.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Quite honestly it seems to be a regional thing. Different factories make it a bit different than the next even if it is the same brand. If you want relatively consistent quality then fork over the extra dollars to use all 5/8.


The 5/8" is garbage too. 

Commercial guy sounding off.

OP anything but certainteed and lightweight board.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> The 5/8" is garbage too.
> 
> Commercial guy sounding off.
> 
> OP anything but certainteed and lightweight board.


Yep! :yes:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

What is your preferred brand of sheetrock that is a proven winner?

I use all USG drywall & joint compounds. I find USG to best the best board around here ("proven winner"?, maybe not). In my area I can't get any regular drywall, only lightweight.

I had an idea to use USG Imperial Base and finish it like drywall. My local supplier still stocks the stuff and it seems nice. Has anyone ever tried that? Would the suction of the board be a problem for the painter?

Yep, I'm a desparate drywaller trying to get away from this "new, improved" drywall!


----------

